# ?yellowed tee shirts; smelly teatowels



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi,I tried a search, but couldn't word it right to get info. DH's tee shirts are quite yellow and smell stale/greasy. Not right out of the washer, but after some days in the drawer. No way they can become rags  Similar smell in my tea towels. They are QUITE old; hand-hemmed & monogrammed by my MIL for her own use long ago from some really splendid Swiss fabric. (Her maiden-name monogram, and DH is 59). I can't toss them, won't ever find that fabric again. Laundry help, please! I've tried assorted detergents, mild bleach, & hanging out. I use the dryer more than line since he has mild hay fever & bad sleep apnea & doesn't need any more dust or pollens. Thanks, Sue


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Soak them in a hot, over-nite bath of Borax. That will help break down the oils that have collected on the fiber. Rinse in a weak vinegar solution.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Try Mrs Stewart's bluing. You might be able to find it in the laundry aisle.
For the yellowing.


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

will colored clothing and towels hold up to borax?


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Borax isn't a bleach type of thing..it should really work well for this. The tea towels I wouldn't put into the dryer. Understand the concern of the allergies but tea towels aren't something you would have on your body. Perhaps the older material doesn't do well in bleach water. Good Luck !! ( had to chuckle when I saw what your said about your MIL and "long ago" sewing these towels. I'm over 59..guess I'm from long ago too...LOL)


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

I have all the same color dish towel ( my indulgence) red window pane check...I can't bleach them I do add vinegar to the wash about once a month I will try borax.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I have found that janitorial quality degreaser (I got mine at Sam's and have also gotten some at the janitorial supply store -- most are open to the public) does a fantastic job. It even took out the ground-in and built-up oil on the collars of my husband's shirts without affecting the fabric. I've used ammonia in the wash, but it will fade colors.


----------

